
San Francisco to robots: Don’t crowd our sidewalks - sprucely
http://www.sfchronicle.com/news/article/San-Francisco-to-robots-Don-t-crowd-our-12411062.php
======
totalZero
If this policy is based on fear of automation (and I sense that this is the
case), it is totally misplaced.

Impending paradigm shifts are best adopted early and surmounted immediately,
rather than waiting for someone else to reap the first fruit. Doing otherwise
is equivalent to putting one's own head in the sand.

~~~
k33faw
What if it's based on preference to pedestrian traffic? As I'm reading this,
I'm imagining a future where these robots clutter the sidewalks. A shame,
since my community has worked so hard to encourage walking and mass transit
over cars.

